# Soaring Eagle



## twoclones (Sep 22, 2009)

Today I put the finish on a soaring eagle with a 5 foot wingspan. Photos are at http://www.woodhacker.com/eagle_jeff_elementary_2009.html 

Butch


----------



## olyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Butch--lookin great!!!! sell lots???


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 22, 2009)

Love it. You are truly a very talented artist and highly skilled with the chainsaw.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## twoclones (Sep 22, 2009)

olyman said:


> Butch--lookin great!!!! sell lots???



This one was a comission piece. The school isn't ready to take delivery so I'll get to keep this one for a couple of weeks. Last eagle was a 'wings up' with salmon in his talons and sold before I could take photos. 

Need to start carving small stuff for the holiday market. 

Butch


----------



## MotorSeven (Sep 22, 2009)

Butch, very well done. Man I wish I had that kind of talent........

RD


----------



## restoman (Sep 23, 2009)

MotorSeven said:


> Butch, very well done. Man I wish I had that kind of talent........
> 
> RD



Check your Pm's man!


----------



## MotorSeven (Sep 23, 2009)

restoman said:


> Check your Pm's man!



??


----------



## twoclones (Sep 23, 2009)

*PMs*

MotorSeven. 
PMs usually means Private Messages


----------



## ray benson (Sep 24, 2009)

Impressive eagle!


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice Eagle, love how you did the legs and feet. The base is outstanding. Thanks for sharing. Wish we were closer, I would enjoy carving and learning with you. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## MotorSeven (Sep 24, 2009)

twoclones said:


> MotorSeven.
> PMs usually means Private Messages



Ya, but there was no PM from Resto, but he got me via email. Sorry for the hijack.............

RD


----------



## twoclones (Sep 26, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> Nice Eagle, love how you did the legs and feet. The base is outstanding. Thanks for sharing. Wish we were closer, I would enjoy carving and learning with you. Keep up the awesome work.



I take that as quite a compliment coming from you, Mark. It's always great to be around other carvers at work. I've picked up some great techniques by simply watching...


----------



## johncinco (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats REALLY nice. I was gonna ask how much but I see you have the price right there. I dont have the artistic skills to do something like that, but I can't see paying some of the prices I have seen around here. Theres a guy down the road from me that must think he is gods gift to the art world with a chainsaw. He is charging more than what you have that selling for, for just a simple looking bear.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 16, 2009)

johncinco said:


> He is charging more than what you have that selling for, for just a simple looking bear.



He must be a really good salesman!  

It's better to see other carvers with high prices than the other way around.


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 17, 2009)

twoclones said:


> He must be a really good salesman!
> 
> It's better to see other carvers with high prices than the other way around.



That's for sure!


----------



## Basty (Dec 19, 2009)

G'day Butch, really nice work. Enjoyed reading this thread and like the way you guys think, keep making noise and sawdust:chainsawguy:,
Basty


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 20, 2009)

Great work! How many hours do you have in the compleeted project? I will put 8 to 12 hrs in a carving to get the look I want and end up with something that would sell for about $300.00.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome looking piece.:yourock:


----------



## twoclones (Dec 20, 2009)

ctrees4$ said:


> Great work! How many hours do you have in the compleeted project?



I probably have about 8 hours of carving and some more time in sealing it 3 or 4 times. 

Thanks, 
Butch


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess I am doing ok then.My 8 to 12 hrs is including stain and I usually put 5 to 6 coats of clear on. I like the wood shinny.


----------



## zappa (Dec 27, 2009)

nice artwork! great little website you have


----------



## twoclones (Mar 15, 2010)

*At it again.*

I hadn't carved an eagle since my Soaring Eagle last autumn so this week I decided so sharpen up my skills a little. This is the first of 2 eagles I finished this week. This is Sycamore. The other _{not shown}_ is English Walnut.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ctrees4$ (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job on the eagle! Im waiting on it to warm up alittle to start carving an eagle in flight.The last eagle I did looked sorta like a hawk..lol :monkey:


----------



## FrankHgh (Apr 16, 2010)

*very nice*



twoclones said:


> Today I put the finish on a soaring eagle with a 5 foot wingspan. Photos are at http://www.woodhacker.com/eagle_jeff_elementary_2009.html
> 
> Butch



I'm doing the same project out of red cedar. 8 foot tall, looks great!


----------

